# Cheapest vacuum seal bags



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 31, 2018)

I’m out of the vacuum sealing bags and roll that came with my vacuum sealer. I was wondering where the cheapest place to order replacements is? I tried to search but could not find anything.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 31, 2018)

Really, that's odd.
I get a ton of possibilities.

And if I refine it to Honolulu, HI I get some real specifics.

Happy shopping!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2018)

I get them from Amazon...15 bucks for 2 50ft. rolls.
Nutri-Lock


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 31, 2018)

I order mine on amazon as well.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 1, 2018)

Quality over price is always a better value.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Quality over price is always a better value.



What do you recommend Sarge?
I'm always interested in others finds/ideas. ;)


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2018)

I get all my bags from Lisa at https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  they are quality bags and are site sponsors. She also offers SMF members a discount try the pre made bags they are great.


----------



## Braz (Apr 1, 2018)

I will add another recommendation for Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## old sarge (Apr 1, 2018)

SonnyE - I have been happy with the bags from LEM but they are not cheap by any means (easily twice the price of nutra-lock). Also still using leftover bags from the old food saver when it died.   Been considering the nutra-lock.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 1, 2018)

I agree with Vacuumsealersunlimited.com as well...  I mean..  how else would you get these awesome forums if it weren't for SITE SPONSERS ... plus you get an extra 20% off because of the forums/sponsorship ...  it's a no brainer ...


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> SonnyE - I have been happy with the bags from LEM but they are not cheap by any means (easily twice the price of nutra-lock). Also still using leftover bags from the old food saver when it died.   Been considering the nutra-lock.



Thank You Sarge.
This morning I just went BAM! And after measuring the bags stuff came in in my freezer, that clinched it for me. Two different bags of packaged and flash frozen fish used 11" X  . 
Since I'm out, and been out for a bit, I just said BAM! That's what Ima gonna try next. 
I have a cutter. Next I'm going to rig up a roll holder.
Then cut for my needs. My last was 8" X roll. And I felt like I wasted a lot.
So 100' of 11" wide oughtta do me for a while.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

jckdanls 07 said:


> I agree with Vacuumsealersunlimited.com as well...  I mean..  how else would you get these awesome forums if it weren't for SITE SPONSERS ... plus you get an extra 20% off because of the forums/sponsorship ...  it's a no brainer ...



Shipping is a sale stopper for me Keith.
Sorry Bud, but don't tell me one price, then hit me with + $13.65 shipping.
As a customer, I will exercise my choice. And find free shipping.
_THAT..._ is a no brainer.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 1, 2018)

98% of my bag consumption is via Food Saver rolls, in either portion pouch, 8" or 11" rolls.  Overall, haven't had much of a problem.  I like being able to customize the length of the pouch.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 1, 2018)

cmayna said:


> 98% of my bag consumption is via Food Saver rolls, in either portion pouch, 8" or 11" rolls.  Overall, haven't had much of a problem.  I like being able to customize the length of the pouch.



I like to "roll my own" too Craig. This time, 11" wide roll. I felt like the 8" was to awkward for me.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Quality over price is always a better value.


My grandfather, who was born in 1880 used to say_:

"The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten."_


----------



## old sarge (Apr 1, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> My grandfather, who was born in 1880 used to say_:
> 
> "The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten."_


The above quote is the biggest reason I am only "considering" the nutra-lock bags.  At 4 mil thickness, they are .5 mil thicker than those from LEM  (and vacuum sealers unlimited) but the LEM bags have a rather unique channel system rather than the more common criss cross pattern resembling a screen.   I really like them.  I get a super seal.  Just pricey but I keep on buying them as the food saver bags are used up.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 1, 2018)

Costco usually has them as well for you guys on the rock


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Shipping is a sale stopper for me Keith.
> Sorry Bud, but don't tell me one price, then hit me with + $13.65 shipping.
> As a customer, I will exercise my choice. And find free shipping.
> _THAT..._ is a no brainer.



I totally agree with Sonny,

The shipping charges were an eye popper for me as well.  Great product, Great site sponsor, but shipping costs kill any deals Lisa may offer.

I purchased two 8" rolls for $11/ea and the shipping charge was $16.00  Ouch!

I called Lisa about the shipping and she told me that it was what the shipping company (I can't remember now which one it was) charges.  I told her she needs to find a different one then.

John


----------



## cmayna (Apr 3, 2018)

Hawaiianbrian,  You might try your local Target, Kmart, Kohls department stores who have been known to carry vacuum seal rolls in their kitchen department.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 3, 2018)

I've never had a problem with Weston brand rolls or bags.  It is actually a better deal (more plastic for less money) on Amazon to buy the bags over the rolls.  It is also a HUGE time saver to get pre-cut bags rather than cut and seal every freaking bag when you are storing anything more than 10 pounds of meat/sausage/etc.

I liked the bags better than food saver bags.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> My grandfather, who was born in 1880 used to say_:
> 
> "The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten."_



No truer words have ever been spoken.  Of course in your grandfather's day most of our products were made here in the USA,  not imported from Japan or China.


----------

